

Honda Shows Off new one wheel no hands motorcycle - keltecp11
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/tech/2009/10/21/vo.tokyo.motor.show.monocycle.cnn

======
brk
It's very small and apparently light, which would also mean minimal battery
space/weight. I wonder how many feet it can go on a charge?

